
Highest Paying Companies of 2019 - denormalfloat
https://www.levels.fyi/2019
======
ronyfadel
I think that these high salaries are increasingly stifling innovation. How can
you justify quitting a job that pays so high to yourself, to your family and
to your peers to risk it all on something new? The test of conviction and
sticking to your values becomes incredibly hard in face of these large lumps
of cash, and sadly it means that people that could have created are instead
settling for comfort.

